
This Women’s-Only Networking App Aims to Build a Community of Support - crazybob
https://www.fastcompany.com/40492852/this-womens-only-networking-app-aims-to-build-a-community-of-support
======
TheMissingPiece
I definitely do not want to have to verify my account by logging into
facebook... and I also dont see how this is much different than, say,
meetup.com + social media.

As a woman in tech who recently moved to a new city, I'll pass :/

~~~
crazybob
It’s important for our community to authenticate that our users actually
identify as women so we leverage FB to confirm that the women are real people.
We appreciate the feedback and are already thinking of using other ways to
sign up!

Present enables you to start, discover and participate in location-based
conversations in real time. There's really nothing like it, let alone a
network just for women!

------
kfilk
This is an awesome idea! As someone who moved to a new city recently with no
friends or family, I've been waiting for something like this to exist!! Super
excited to try it out, thanks for sharing!

